# Your thoughts, going to lance abscess



## Acacia-Berry (Jun 27, 2012)

Acacia developed an abscess on her lower jaw. The same side she lost bone to an abscess a few years ago. 
I called the vet and the earliest they can see her is Friday morning. I just checked in on her and I think I'm going to lance the abscess today. I have sterile needles and syringes from the rx. And I need to pick up saline to flush it. 
I am under no illusions. I know she needs a fierce anti-biotic treatment and I have experience in treating post op abscess sloughing as well as abscess lancing. 
What are your thoughts?


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you have experience expressing an abcess? I'm not that brave so I probably wouldnt do it. Do you numb the area before? 

Good luck.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jun 27, 2012)

Yes my mini rex used to have recurring abscesses. I had her to the vet so many times I just asked them to show me. 
Unfortunately I do not have something to numb her skin. I plan on using a warm cloth to "soften" the pus underneath and make her skin easier to puncture. The wound will not get big until Friday when the vet (hopefully) sloughs the skin off. I only plan on draining the pus today and tomorrow so it doesn't inhibit her eating. 
She is eating and drinking fine but she tried to chin me today and it is growing. What happened last time (a few years ago) is I waited for the vet and her cheek literally fell off. The infection ate at her bone in only a few days and it fell off. It was a horrifying thing to pick your bunnies cheek off the floor. o.o


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 27, 2012)

Holy.. my goodness got a really bad visual, sorry you had to go thru that!

I would assume it's just like any abcess. I would keep warm compresses on it for a few hours on and off for as long as she will let you. Make sure the pus is right at the tip of the skin before you prick.

Wishing you lots of luck!!!


----------



## fuzz16 (Jun 27, 2012)

depending on the abcess maybe...murphy has a solid abcess and he said any tissue the abcess touches could become infected with the pathogen that led to the abcess...meaning that unless surrounding tissue is removed it would be reoccuring. 

if you are confident in your abilities, which if your posting you seem to have doubts, then i would have a vet look at it and ways to prevent future abcesses


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jun 27, 2012)

Thanks mybabyhaspaws!
fuzz16, I already have an appointment made for Friday. I stated I have confidence in doing this, I have done it before and I'm only doing it to avoid further problems. Acacia is prone to really bad infections, hence why I want to lance it before the vet Friday. I know about them removing the infection via strong anti-biotic regimin as well as sloughing off the skin around the initial site of infection. 
Blafhkdhffhr lol I know what I'm doing! I just wanted to know other's experiences. I'm sorry your Murphy has an abscess too.


----------



## candykittten (Jun 27, 2012)

Acacia-Berry wrote:


> Thanks mybabyhaspaws!
> fuzz16, I already have an appointment made for Friday. I stated I have confidence in doing this, I have done it before and I'm only doing it to avoid further problems. Acacia is prone to really bad infections, hence why I want to lance it before the vet Friday. I know about them removing the infection via strong anti-biotic regimin as well as sloughing off the skin around the initial site of infection.
> Blafhkdhffhr lol I know what I'm doing! I just wanted to know other's experiences. I'm sorry your Murphy has an abscess too.



Good luck! maybe call your vet and ask if they have any advice?


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 28, 2012)

My dog had a huge abscess when we found her 6 yrs ago. she was so little you could hold her in one hand but she couldn't walk because the thing drug the ground! we sliced it open right in the center with a box cutter and took a medicine syringe (no needle) filled it full of peroxide, it bubbled out for about an hour. A lot of the times the abscess is very painful underneath but the top that you cut has no feeling because the tissues die. My pup sat there and didn't even flinch. She was much better after and it healed perfectly fine. 7-10 days later you need to use a needle (syringe with needle) poke it and pull out any excess fluid yellow thin liquid is healthy pus but if it is red tinted or has a lot of blood/thicker liquid it will need to be lanced again or it will recur. 

We had to do it ourselves because we lived in a tiny podunk town with no vet within 2 hours and def. no one on the weekend but we were afraid she would get worse if left alone. I have a friend who is a nurse and she walked me through it... took a lot of guts and i was terrified but it worked out great. If you lance it wake sure to cut deep enough the first time and do it very quickly but precisely and if you can feel a soft spot in the middle of it even if its only slightly softer than the surrounding tissue then thats where it will drain the best. I hope your bun is feeling better soon which im sure of, having an abscess drained makes you feel so much better and gives extreme relief of pain from releasing the pressure behind it.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 28, 2012)

How did it go? Hope all is well


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jun 28, 2012)

@candykitten, I tried to speak to the vet when I called but they're always so busy. 
@fantaysah, I'm glad your dog is okay! And the box cutter didn't infect her! o.o Bunnies have a thicker pus. It's like toothpaste in consistancy and very hard to drain manually. The infection in a rabbit abscess usually finger branches off and, if not treated with a course of antibiotics, can actually spread. 
I went to the pharmacy yesterday to try to get another needle and the largest they had was too small. My friend was at the hospital yesterday but she's the one with my needle (not used, I just left it at her house).. 
SO there was no lancing yesterday. I took Acacia in the bathroom and bathed her chin with a warm cloth for a while.I Then I gave her a nanna. Judging from the spot its in, I bet this abscess will be a b***h to remove. Even after a soaking it did not loosen up. That's why I am afraid it's eating up at her bone. I'll bathe it again today and try to get a hold of my friend with the good needle. Acacia sees the vet tomorrow morning.


----------



## fantaysah (Jun 28, 2012)

Of course we sanitized the cutter and used a new blade etc. We kept her on antibiotics afterwards was just explaining how we got it drained. Buns have different pus? Really? Wow i learn new things every day! I hope u get the needle you need and get it out. Fingers crossed for a fast heal!


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jun 28, 2012)

Thanks, yes I think I'm just going to have to wait until tomorrow morning. My friend is at work and she has the needle. I don't want to buy a 7$ bag of 1cc needles when I know they're too small. I'll bathe her abscess again tonight to try and relieve the pressure, or pain. She's still eating and doing good. I just cannot wait for the vet to be over with tomorrow!! I always get so anxious.


----------



## MyBabyHasPaws (Jun 29, 2012)

Hope all goes well at the vet today!!


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 1, 2012)

Thanks 
The vet deemed it necessary to sedate her in order to lance it. But they didn't leave the wound open like they should have. They charged me for keeping her there 3 hours. 
Honestly, I'm a little disappointed that this vet (the only AAHA accredited vet) treats owners like this. I'm keeping my eye on it because although they lanced the abscess and gave me antibiotics/antiinflammatory meds I fear there is still some pus there. 
Tonight I'm going to have my bf hold her and I will lance it myself (since it's obviiously closed up again) if I draw pus I'm raising hell tomorrow. I did not just sink 260$ for the vet to lance the abscess like I could done myself. 
So Acacia is fine, eating (shedding -_-) and chewing her toys. So I'm not concerned about her. I'm more upset that the vet gave her a procedure she didn't have to in order to make a buck off me.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 1, 2012)

Oh, double post
I was given the impression that they cut her skin to leave the wound open. 
My mini rex's vet a few years ago (who is no longer practising veterinary medicine, as my luck goes) applied a drainage tube to Akina to clear the abscess. SO I expected the same this time.


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 1, 2012)

Before u lance again the sucking it out with a needle if u get anything lance if not wait a few days and see what it does. I agree though it doesn't make sense ... an abcess should not be closed up either open to drain or with a drain thread is how it should ne done. Sewing it up is trapping the leftover puss debri and bacteria and will recur ...


----------



## devout*bunniest (Jul 2, 2012)

I would say, if the abscess is soft and squishy then lance it if not she needs antibiotics first.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 3, 2012)

There is a small mass there. The antibiotics seem to be working now. I don't know why I'm still giving her metacam for pain relief though. I don't think there is pus anymore. I'm worried about this small mass on her jaw still. The vet told me they would leave it o.o Hope the antibiotics knocked it down. 
This is the thing, if it turns into something I CANNOT afford another vet bill like the other day. I'm lucky I could pay rent this month.


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 3, 2012)

Look into a carecredit card...


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 3, 2012)

They will never approve me. I have terrible credit. The joys of being a student in severe debt.


----------



## fantaysah (Jul 3, 2012)

I have the same problem my junkie mom ruined my credit before i was 21 and add my school loans to that and care credit becomes a mythical creature !


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 6, 2012)

Best you and I can hope for is selling our stuff! lol
Acacia is fine. A little lump but it's solid and not interfering her eating or activity. She's full of chinning  And she's on day 7 out of 10 for meds. She'll be fine. 
Thanks everybody


----------



## fuzz16 (Jul 6, 2012)

Cant hurt to try, even with bad credit they may approve you then its 6 months no interest. Their healthcare card so thrir more leinant. I dont have a job and was still approved, even with perfect credit i cant get approved for others due to lack of income.


Im glad shes better and hope she contiues to do so


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jul 8, 2012)

Acacia-Berry wrote:


> Acacia developed an abscess on her lower jaw. The same side she lost bone to an abscess a few years ago.
> I called the vet and the earliest they can see her is Friday morning. I just checked in on her and I think I'm going to lance the abscess today. I have sterile needles and syringes from the rx. And I need to pick up saline to flush it.
> I am under no illusions. I know she needs a fierce anti-biotic treatment and I have experience in treating post op abscess sloughing as well as abscess lancing.
> What are your thoughts?


i opted to not risk a blood infection by lancing the abscess--under the chin-,it does not appear/feel as though it is dental related--therefore houdini-(bun)- has been on chloramphenicol 250mg daily,with a side order of flagyl 25mg,,-the abscess was the size of a small marble and it took 30 days for the abscess to be noticably smaller/shrink,,--azithromycin/flagyl didnot work,,--i do feel lancing would have been a better method due to the wear and tear on the rabbit,,--included also is a feeding 4 x daily to try to stablize body weight and keep the gi tract as normal as possible--(-feedings consist of ground purina rabbit chow,probotics,meloxicam and simethicone-)-this is not my first experience with a lagamorph abscess,usually it is a full facial radiograph,blood test,operation(lance),recovery,--please use betadine to flush the old capsulated area of the abscess,,--note i donot recommend such a high dosage of antibiotics-there is always risk involved,,--sincerely james waller:big wink:special note::-medications can be purchased over the internet--but one must be knowledgeable of them and their usage.. r.o.l library can be usefull or try http://www.medirabbit.com


----------



## MyJuneAngel (Jul 8, 2012)

I'm glad she is feeling better. I hope that the abscess is gone for good. 

I wish I had found this forum when we were having so many abscess issues with Hunny. The poor thing got her first at 5 weeks old (huge, bigger than she was) and we continued to have them recur until a few months ago (when she was 7 months) and it turned in to a hard abscess that had to be surgically removed. In the end, the infection had eaten in to the muscle of her front leg and the leg had to be removed. She did really well and you would think she never had the leg with how well she does everything without it. She is faster than her sister and easily hops from one level to another in her cage. 

I know areas are all different, vets are different, etc. but I was shocked that you were charged so much for that! Our girl was in the pet hospital for 2 nights and had antibiotics and pain medication and all of that plus the surgery and amputation and our final bill was $188. Then, the vet apologized for charging us that much and explained every expense to the penny. The first time we took her in (and 5 of her litter-mates with her) it was on Sunday and we were charged an after hours fee. He worked on Hunny for 2 hours, checked the other 5, gave each of them a shot of penicillin and sent supplies home with us to continue and we were charged $50. $20 of it was the after hours charge. I am continually shocked at what great work they do for such low cost.


----------



## Acacia-Berry (Jul 8, 2012)

Vets are not regulated here like they are in the mainland and in the USA. There are not many vets here compared to large cities and thus they charge whatever they like. 
Thanks, I will continue to give Acacia antibiotics for another 4 days (since I had enough to pre-syringe) and instead of teice a day for 2 and a half days I'll give it to her once a day for 4 days, that way it stays in her system longer.


----------



## jamesedwardwaller (Jul 9, 2012)

Acacia-Berry wrote:


> Vets are not regulated here like they are in the mainland and in the USA. There are not many vets here compared to large cities and thus they charge whatever they like.
> Thanks, I will continue to give Acacia antibiotics for another 4 days (since I had enough to pre-syringe) and instead of teice a day for 2 and a half days I'll give it to her once a day for 4 days, that way it stays in her system longer.


--you would be well advised to stay with the same dosage even if it is a shorter period of time,,--these rx,s-diseases,etc. can be studied utilizing wikapedia--the information will describe the med and its half life,etc,etc..,sorry to sound tearse but i am disabled and quite miserable--sincerely james waller


----------

